# 18x10 panasport g7 c5c2's



## dlongmu (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking for a square set of 18" g7 c5c2's, saw Keanu's set on here but they are now gone. 

Can possibly trade for my 18x9 18x10 Blitz Technospeed Z1's


----------

